# Boards with Magne-Traction



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

If you're heading for Mervin boards, check out the Box Scratcher. In respect to transitioning to a rocker board (banana or BTX in Mervin speak), you'll really need to try it out to see if you like it. Borrow a buddies or even rent. More forgiving but sometimes not as stable at speeds, easier to press, usually not as snappy and generally looser surfier feeling.
TBH not completely sold on magnetraction. It sounds good on paper but in reality not too sure if it actually makes a difference. They say that with it you can grip into ice; if it's icey, it's icey and nothing is going to hook into surface.
Mellow magnetraction (MTX .5?) I've heard is better for park riding ie less catchy


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

Magnetraction is pretty much an invention of LibTech/Gnu though Rossignol licenses or its a subsid or some damn thing so you will find it on some Rossis too. 

Other manufacturers may have it by a different name (I think Burton calls it Frost Bite edges and Rome may have a sorta kinda version of it in its side cut with an extra point of contact or two.) Basically it looks like little bumps or waves along the side cut. It essentially makes the edge longer and creates epic grip on ice and hard pack. It's hard not to love. 

With LibTechs and Gnu (aka Mervin Manufacturing) you will have plenty of options for hybrid camber so you won't have to switch totally from full camber to rocker. If you are used to full camber, a rocker dominant board will feel squirrelly and washy underfoot at first...but will be fun as all get out if you are only looking to do boxes and jibs in the park. Maybe the Skate Banana or Pickle/Burner Box would be a good choice. I'm not much of a jib rider so I can't tell you how magnetraction fares on rails. But its nice for setting up and finishing on kickers when the park is frozen solid. I took 2 park laps opening weekend and while it wasn't super hard core east coast icy...I could still appreciate the added magnetraction.

You might something like the TRS or Riders Choice (with more dominant camber outside and less rocker between the feet) so you can still ride it hard on groomers but have fun with it on park laps. 

I just picked up a Lib Tech Hot Knife which is marketed as an All Mountain Free Style/Freeride board. Its not exactly soft (I find it more damp.) Its a little heavier than park rat board but its a centered true twin and an all around FUN ride though its nearly full camber. I also liked the TRS when I demoed it last year and it has a more gentle camber. 

If it were me and I were upgrading...I'd think about dumping good money into an all around quiver killer type board and then maybe grabbing a jib board to progress on on the cheap. One thing about Libs and Gnus is that they aren't always cheap (though you can find deals on last years models.) I couldn't bring myself to buy a $600 jib board... But that's just me.

But if you want to go dominant rocker with magnetraction Mervin has plenty of excellent options for you


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Smokin uses it also.

I wouldn't say other manufacturers have it by a different name. Those techs are completely different, but hoping to achieve a similar effect. Frostbite is nothing like mag.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't think that for jumps and boxes that you necessarily need to get a full rocker board. Especially if you think that your only gonna ride park 30% of the time. Some people love mag and others not so much. I ride the fence as I have owned plenty of Lib boards and many also don't have mag. It seems most E. Coasters tend to appreciate its ability to hold edge on ice. If you want an all mountain that's fun in the park, full banana may not be the best choice, but that's just my opinion. Consider the lando/jaime lynn phoenix, attack banana, trs that all have c2. Nothing wrong with banana though.


----------



## richard (Nov 25, 2014)

Thank you all for your help =)


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

if you like the magnetraction (side cut)
try also looking at Arbor
Marhar

Both make excellent boards for what you are looking for
look at arbor Code
Marhar throwback (rocker)
Marhar Archaic (hybrid)


----------



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

And Yes has TragnaMaction hahaha


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

ComaShell said:


> And Yes has TragnaMaction hahaha


I don't think Yes had used that in like 3 years. 

Also whoever said magne is hard to hate, my entire shop hates it. So did my last one. It's pretty easy to hate actually. 

To be completely honest, the brands licensing magne are using it better than Mervin in my experience. So, Jones, Smokin, and Rossi.

If you want to try rocker them try rocker. If you liked the precision and power of your Rome, stick with something camber between the feet.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

I've tried a few full rocker boards on demo days, and I don't like 'em  Hybrid with camber between the feet isn't bad, but I still prefer a full camber board for the pop on jumps and loading the edges hard on carves. 

I won't recommend any specific boards for you *cough*Goliath*cough*... But I don't think full rocker is what you're looking for. Look for something with magnetraction and full camber or hybrid with camber between the feet and the stiffness you want. I feel full rocker is only for jibs.

Also, since you're far north, you can get some serious powder on occasion, and Bataleon's TBT floats very nice in powder. If only they had something like magnetraction....I can't deny that mag does get more grip on ice and hardpack.


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

Just out of curiosity...why? I understand some people feel its too grippy and catchy. I guess that makes sense.

I just never found full magne catchy. 

I felt comparing the Mervin C3 with half magne to the C2 with full magne, the more camber/less mange was more catchy to me. Granted I was on the C2 full magne board for one run on a blue groomer in man-made but not ice. And it was a 159 and mounted with mens Infadels. Lol. I wasn't charging too hard with it.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

The first time I rode a board with Mag I went at it carving hard on ice and hardpack. It was real grippy, and almost send me down because I wasn't expecting it. After one run though I knew what to expect and just leaned slightly less into the turn, knowing the edge would hold solid and take me deeper into the turn. I still don't like full rocker boards, and much prefer full camber, hybrid with camber between the feet is a close 2nd, except the rocker on the tips doesn't give me the pop off jumps that I like.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

EastCoastChris said:


> Just out of curiosity...why? I understand some people feel its too grippy and catchy. I guess that makes sense.
> 
> I just never found full magne catchy.


Ya grip is bad, I love losing my edge on hard pack and ice

It's only too catchy for people without edge control. They also have developed multiple varieties of it to give park boards and powder boards a lot less aggressive mag so there's really no reason to hate it unless you really don't know how to control your edges.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

There's really no reason to use it unless you can't control your edges.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

highme said:


> There's really no reason to use it unless you can't control your edges.


You've apparently been blessed to ride out west far too long. I've ridden with so many people out here where we go out on what we would have considered packed powder days out East and they complain it's icy. I haven't seen one real icy day since I moved out here. Go ride White Face get up to the top where its wind blown blue sheet ice that literally looks like an ice rink and you'll re think that. It's insane.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Or, you know, different people have different preferences.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

highme said:


> Or, you know, different people have different preferences.


Preference and saying that it serves no purpose for people with edge control are two completely different things :happy: I honestly think it's not necessary in most places out west but it is beyond helpful especially in certain conditions, like say low snow years out east. I swear some days it is literally like that shot snowboarder mag did of Xavier De La Roux, only you know, like 1 100th as steep hahaha


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Xavier straight lined that waterfall. Magnetraction has nothing to do with that. Nothing would've held an edge on that.

IMO, magnetraction sucks ass on good snow. Here in CO, we're blessed with good snow most of the time.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Xavier straight lined that waterfall. Magnetraction has nothing to do with that. Nothing would've held an edge on that.
> 
> IMO, magnetraction sucks ass on good snow. Here in CO, we're blessed with good snow most of the time.


Haha ya he did. That video is insane! But I have ridden ice that looks like that multiple times when I was out east. On good snow there is no need for it there's no doubt, however it in no way holds you back.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I have BPros with mag and love it. It definately has its place and makes my rides feel slower but I think I am better able to land sketchy hits with it. Kinda catchy on rails but I kinda suck on rails so that is some of that.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Metal edges serve no purpose in soft fluffy pow, so......metal edges suck! Anyone who needs metal edges doesn't know how to snowboard. Forward angles or you're not doing it right...


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

It's all preference. Personally I love the way my t.rice rides, it could be the mag, it could be the hybrid rocker/camber profile, the full sandwich sidewall, sintered base or a combination of all of these plus more, all I know is that board works for me with my style of riding so I'll stick with it. You just gotta find what works for you.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

My first reply was entirely sarcasm, and I thought the 2nd reply was right after it.

I don't doubt that Magne Traction is great for shit snow. 

I don't ride shit snow and when I've ridden with mtx I didn't like it.

If you like it, I'm happy you found something that works for you. I was calling out the premise that if you hate mtx it's because you have poor edge control.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

If you hate MTX it's cuz you havn't ridden it on enough ice. I love my bataleons, but even with a fresh tuned edge they can't grip ice quite like a board with MTX. I stick with Bataleon cuz I like the forgiving landings on jumps and spins more than I like the extra traction on ice. 

Both TBT and MTX require different edge control than a regular board. MTX grips harder on hardpack and ice, so you set the edge a bit more gently from the start then lean into it when learning it. Then you can just set it hard and dive into carves once you know the grip limits. TBT floats better in POW, but will slide out ~25% easier on ice than MTX, and since the edges are raised you HAVE to set the edge at more angle to get close to the same grip, just how it works.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I confess, I have absolutely no experience riding MTX on ice, nor will I ever.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Here it is. Magne grips very well, but it does it the whole length of the sidecut. It locks in the whole effective edge at all times. So the boards with it have one turn arc they can make. That's it. If you pressure a different zone to try and use a different part of the sidecut, too bad. You have to use the whole sidecut all the time. Which in fact means it negates any edge control skills as they become unnecessary. Now, mellow mag helps a lot and the mag on Jones's for instance is nearly not even there. In fact it works a hell of a lot more like Salomon's Equalizer than mag to be completely honest.

I have tons of friends from the Midwest or east coast that can't stand to ride Magne. They grew up riding ice. I think they know.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Here it is. Magne grips very well, but it does it the whole length of the sidecut. It locks in the whole effective edge at all times. So the boards with it have one turn arc they can make. That's it. If you pressure a different zone to try and use a different part of the sidecut, too bad. You have to use the whole sidecut all the time. Which in fact means it negates any edge control skills as they become unnecessary.


Sorry, not even remotely true in my experience.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Here it is. Magne grips very well, but it does it the whole length of the sidecut. It locks in the whole effective edge at all times. So the boards with it have one turn arc they can make. That's it. If you pressure a different zone to try and use a different part of the sidecut, too bad. You have to use the whole sidecut all the time. Which in fact means it negates any edge control skills as they become unnecessary.


Hm. This leads me to a rookie question: Doesn't centre flexing the board enable you to get a different turn arc?


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> Sorry, not even remotely true in my experience.


Agreed, ive been riding a magne rossignol board in shit midwest conditions for the last 2 seasons, I love it.


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

SGboarder said:


> Sorry, not even remotely true in my experience.


Yeah I gotta agree. I don't think you are stuck running the whole edge on every single turn. I've def run shorter turns without running the whole edge of the board. And its seems to offer way more edge control than less. Isn't that what ita designed to do? Seems like it wouldnt have caught on if it actually meant *less* edge control. I find that super confusing. 

And I grew up at Sugarloaf with those -30 degree 40-50 mph wind gust days. I feel like I would have been a much more aggressive rider on those days with magne's grip. I love the stuff.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

SGboarder said:


> Sorry, not even remotely true in my experience.


The facts you present are compelling!!! Oh wait...



Anticrobotic said:


> Hm. This leads me to a rookie question: Doesn't centre flexing the board enable you to get a different turn arc?


Yes. IF you can manage to actually disengage the outer parts of the sidecut, which with mag is very difficult. More difficult than it should be.



16gkid said:


> Agreed, ive been riding a magne rossignol board in shit midwest conditions for the last 2 seasons, I love it.


I already said that mellow mag helps a lot, which is what Rossi uses on most their boards.



EastCoastChris said:


> Yeah I gotta agree. I don't think you are stuck running the whole edge on every single turn. I've def run shorter turns without running the whole edge of the board. And its seems to offer way more edge control than less. Isn't that what ita designed to do? Seems like it wouldnt have caught on if it actually meant *less* edge control. I find that super confusing.
> 
> And I grew up at Sugarloaf with those -30 degree 40-50 mph wind gust days. I feel like I would have been a much more aggressive rider on those days with magne's grip. I love the stuff.


Try starting a long drawn out carve and finishing it super tight by slamming your weight to your back foot. It takes a hell of a lot more effort to do that on mag than straight sidecuts because the whole nose of the board is actively working to not disengage. Mag caught on? How many brands are out there? Lets say there are 30 major brands as a rough summation. Rossi, Mervin, Jones, and Smokin are the only 4 out of that using Mag. Yeah 12% in over a decade, it's just raging through the industry. And if you want to claim tech like Quickrip, Griptech, and Frostbite are followers, take a longer look at what the tech is. Quickrip and Griptech are both using sidecut math to naturally create bumps. Mag is taking a regular sidecut and poking it. Frostbite is generally not really there and is a marketing ploy to be honest. It doesn't do enough, but one significant difference is that it sits directly under foot. Mag is actually directly absent under foot. Griptech works, really fucking well. And Arbor, who hasn't had to change their rocker tech since they introduced it, is the only brand I've ridden doing full rocker right by the way.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Well no shit only a few brands are using it, you know what patents are right?

I feel like it's NS fanboys who hate mag, because NS fanboyism is positively correlated with anti-mervin and the state of CO. :hairy:


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Holy shit, does bother you that much that someone may prefer a different type of side cut than you do? Jesus fuck, get over it. The only thing that should matter to you is whether or not you like it. Mervin does well enough without needing your assistance fighting the perceived never summer overlords.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jtg said:


> Well no shit only a few brands are using it, you know what patents are right?
> 
> I feel like it's NS fanboys who hate mag, because NS fanboyism is positively correlated with anti-mervin and the state of CO. :hairy:


You've literally been paying zero attention if you think Nivek is a NS fanboy.

Most people who ride in areas with good snow don't care for magnetraction. 

I also find it ironic to be calling others fanboys when there is some serious magnetraction fanboyism going on in this thread. If you like it and it works for you, awesome. But trying to slam it down everyone's throat and say that if you don't like it then you don't know how to ride properly beyond stupid.

For the record, exactly 1 of the 5 boards I personally own is a NS. The others are a mix of Capita, Slash, and Venture.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

jtg said:


> Well no shit only a few brands are using it, you know what patents are right?
> 
> I feel like it's NS fanboys who hate mag, because NS fanboyism is positively correlated with anti-mervin and the state of CO. :hairy:



goddamn you grind your stupid little axe so hard on here... i honestly feel sorry for you - its pathetic... how long have you been snowboarding again?

did someone from never summer fuck your cat? did your wife leave you for a lesbian lover named never summer?

get over it, pussy.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Haha, NeverSummer butthurt commence!


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> You've literally been paying zero attention if you think Nivek is a NS fanboy.
> 
> Most people who ride in areas with good snow don't care for magnetraction.
> 
> ...


:closed:

Right on Point Linville.
I think there are a lot of fan boys for a bunch of things, profile, side cut...
I personally prefer my rocker, arbor grip tech, and also now Marhar attack arc (prob cause I am too dumb or noob to know any better). and I am an ice coaster. 

Different Stokes for Different folks. Just stick to the positive and or negative, the the OP decide what is better for him


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jtg said:


> Haha, NeverSummer butthurt commence!


Weren't you the one who brought up NS in this thread?

Most of the posters in this thread who aren't a fan of magnetraction primarily ride brands other than NS. Hell, if anything, Nivek is a Flow and Arbor fanboy. If you're going to accuse me of being a fanboy, it'd probably be Capita. Not sure on Shred. Just because someone doesn't agree with you doesn't mean they're a "fanboy". You're just coming across insecure here. You like magnetraction, fine. Others don't, deal with it. It just seems like you're butthurt and out of arguments, so it's time to just call everyone who doesn't agree with you a NS fanboy despite the fact that is demonstrably false if you've been paying attention.


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Ridin Mange-traction on my Trice HP and wouldn't ever turn back


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

jtg said:


> Haha, NeverSummer butthurt commence!


its funny, because all you are is a fucking troll now.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

I should actually ride an NS board at some point, so I have at least a little credibility when I hate on them. I'd be worried about liking it though and that would ruin everything. I'd have to paint over the topsheet or something.

I actually try to get mag boards while avoiding Mervin tbh. I did like griptech when I rode it for half a day. My next board doesn't have any edge tech though, so I'll have to convince myself that mag sucks too I guess. The only boards I've owned without any sort of edge tech whatsoever are Burton (frostbite doesn't count), and on steeper refrozen PNW snowment, it was a bad time.



ShredLife said:


> its funny, because all you are is a fucking troll now.


Yeah, why don't you say that to my face instead of online, tough guy.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Weren't you the one who brought up NS in this thread?
> 
> Most of the posters in this thread who aren't a fan of magnetraction primarily ride brands other than NS. Hell, if anything, Nivek is a Flow and Arbor fanboy. If you're going to accuse me of being a fanboy, it'd probably be Capita. Not sure on Shred. Just because someone doesn't agree with you doesn't mean they're a "fanboy". You're just coming across insecure here. You like magnetraction, fine. Others don't, deal with it. It just seems like you're butthurt and out of arguments, so it's time to just call everyone who doesn't agree with you a NS fanboy despite the fact that is demonstrably false if you've been paying attention.


i don't consider myself a fanboy of anything... maybe more of a whore for top-tier anything. 2 of my last 3 decks have been NS, their profile is better for charging than anything besides camber and far more fun and forgiving - and the boards are objectively built better and last longer than most other companies.

i have no allegiance to any company and try to recognize my own hypocrisy when it comes to this shit. burton is a shit company with fucked up practices but i'll ride their bindings. i would never use their outerwear, have no interest in any of their boards...

i'm old enough and have been around snowboarding enough to know that there is plenty of hyperbole, and there are also objective truths about some of this shit. any blind fanboyism or hate is just silly ignorance. 


riding ice is stupid as fuck. if i lived on the east coast i'd move, if i still rode pipe i might think about giving a single fuck about magnetraction, but pipes in the PNW suck now... and i'm older than old dirt.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jtg said:


> I should actually ride an NS board at some point, so I have at least a little credibility when I hate on them. I'd be worried about liking it though and that would ruin everything. I'd have to paint over the topsheet or something.
> 
> I actually try to get mag boards while avoiding Mervin tbh. I did like griptech when I rode it for half a day. My next board doesn't have any edge tech though, so I'll have to convince myself that mag sucks too I guess. The only boards I've owned without any sort of edge tech whatsoever are Burton (frostbite doesn't count), and on steeper refrozen PNW snowment, it was a bad time.


So, basically you're a snowboarding hipster I guess. Anything that is remotely popular and liked by others, you actively try to avoid for no real reason. Gotcha.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

jtg said:


> I should actually ride an NS board at some point, so I have at least a little credibility when I hate on them. I'd be worried about liking it though and that would ruin everything. I'd have to paint over the topsheet or something.
> 
> I actually try to get mag boards while avoiding Mervin tbh. I did like griptech when I rode it for half a day. My next board doesn't have any edge tech though, so I'll have to convince myself that mag sucks too I guess. The only boards I've owned without any sort of edge tech whatsoever are Burton (frostbite doesn't count), and on steeper refrozen PNW snowment, it was a bad time.
> 
> ...




HAHAHAHAHHAAAHAH i'll say it to your face all day long you lame fucking ****** - what the fuck do you think you're going to DO about it TOUGH GUY??

:finger1:


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

Starting a long carve and finishing super tight by slamming your weight on your back foot? Ya mean stopping to avoid hitting a little kid?! Because I totally did that this weekend! And its seemed OK. Obviously I wasn't laying right down on my edge. Opening weekend and all...green gondi laps open and crowded. I can try when it blacks open though. 

I think its probably licensing and patent issues too. Don't know if magnetraction is patented or not. Its an American company so there is probably someone squatting on the patent somewhere. Lol. A better measure would be to compare Mervin sale pre and post magne technology. Not a perfect measure (marketing and dealer distribution may have gotten better too.) I am guessing they are a private company though and you can't just trot to the SEC for answers.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> So, basically you're a snowboarding hipster I guess. Anything that is remotely popular and liked by others, you actively try to avoid for no real reason. Gotcha.


Hm, that's probably accurate actually. Shit.



ShredLife said:


> i don't consider myself a fanboy of anything... maybe more of a whore for top-tier anything. 2 of my last 3 decks have been NS, their profile is better for charging than anything besides camber and far more fun and forgiving - and the boards are objectively built better and last longer than most other companies.
> 
> i have no allegiance to any company and try to recognize my own hypocrisy when it comes to this shit. burton is a shit company with fucked up practices but i'll ride their bindings. i would never use their outerwear, have no interest in any of their boards...
> 
> ...


^Trolling aside, what's wrong with Burton AK outerwear? Is it legitimately inferior to arcteryx or whatever princess ski wear company you prefer? (half trolling but honest question)



EastCoastChris said:


> I think its probably licensing and patent issues too. Don't know if magnetraction is patented or not. Its an American company so there is probably someone squatting on the patent somewhere. Lol. A better measure would be to compare Mervin sale pre and post magne technology. Not a perfect measure (marketing and dealer distribution may have gotten better too.) I am guessing they are a private company though and you can't just trot to the SEC for answers.


It is patented, that's well known. Rossi and Smokin have licensing arrangements. And yeah I wouldn't go by sales numbers for an indicator of anything. Their rep straight up told me that they put the "made near canada" on every board because sales went up so they'll never take it off. Their marketing is more aggressive than their edge hold.


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

Omg I can't move! I get paid too much money to do my job in Manhattan. And I have an awesome apartment with a 15 year old dog and husband in it. He also has a job. 

That being said...one winter I got a rare assignment in the Bay Area (I work for a consultant and don't travel much now...but when I do its like 6 month assignment.) I basically got Tahoe every weekend pre drought. For a person from the Ice Coast...omg! OMG! I even put the Neosporin away because... IT DOESN'T HURT WHEN YOU FALL! I swear to god this is true. Hahahaha. Laughed my face off the whole time.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

From my own experience... I despise magnetraction. I had a GNU Park Pickle i tried out for a little while and it sucked. I do most of my riding in moguls or in trees and MTX just bit way too hard. It was like once you got going on a certain line you had to keep that or the MTX bit and you were falling. I hated it so much i sent the board back and stuck with my shitty Ride Machete for another season. I would honestly rather ride a board with no grip tech. Ice sucks... get over it and don't ride it. If you live in a location with alot of ice buy a pair of skis.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

jtg said:


> ^Trolling aside, what's wrong with Burton AK outerwear? Is it legitimately inferior to arcteryx or whatever princess ski wear company you prefer? (half trolling but honest question)


honest answer: it is. tbh, truly nothing really wrong with AK but for the price you can get Arc which is just better. the face fabrics are lighter weight but at least as strong, the dwr tends to be better, and just overall fit and finish and materials are made to stand up to more abuse. weight is a pretty big one. Arc shells are as weatherproof as anything out there but feel weightless. it matters in the long run, especially hiking in the bc.

went to buy a new pair of Gore pants this week... wanted something not black - i didn't bother looking at AK since i knew i wouldn't buy them but i did try on some Volcom Guide pant or something and was really pleasantly surprised.. no liner at all (the biggest problem with shred companies and Gore), not too many silly pockets or other silly shit. i totally would have bought them and used them... but they were $404 and the Arc'Teryx Sabre pants downstairs in the princess ski section were $399 - no reason not to get what i know will last.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

I love volcom but i only resort ride. Their zip tech and goretex is pretty kick ass...


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Best thing to take away from all of this that we have snowment in the PNW and you should avoid any trips or moving here.


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

miplatt88 said:


> From my own experience... I despise magnetraction. I had a GNU Park Pickle i tried out for a little while and it sucked. I do most of my riding in moguls or in trees and MTX just bit way too hard. It was like once you got going on a certain line you had to keep that or the MTX bit and you were falling. I hated it so much i sent the board back and stuck with my shitty Ride Machete for another season. I would honestly rather ride a board with no grip tech. Ice sucks... get over it and don't ride it. If you live in a location with alot of ice buy a pair of skis.


I have seriously been thinking about switching back to skiing. Not bending over and doing my bindings. Not falling on my tailbone and back of myhead. All these are very appealing to a weekend warrior officially pushing 40. They make skis with edge tech/magnetraction? They must.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

Well you dont really need MTX on skis... you have double the number of edges that you do on a snowboard. There is no real need... but then i rarely ski sooooo that may be totally wrong.


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

miplatt88 said:


> Well you dont really need MTX on skis... you have double the number of edges that you do on a snowboard. There is no real need... but then i rarely ski sooooo that may be totally wrong.


Ahhhh. Yeah 4 edges...makes sense. I already have lift tickets for the big Demo Day in Southern VT. I will see if I can find some and get on em! Hahaha. That will be fun.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Actually, I believe the skis Lib Tech makes has Magna-Traction.

Considering that World Cup downhill skiers fly down the hill at 130km/h, on ice literally and get grip without Magna-Traction....I dunno seems unnecessary. In my n00b opinion, proper edge bevel angle(s) and keeping your edges sharp, for the type of riding you're doing, is sufficient. Then again, its difficult to market something so simple, individual, can't give it a fancy name etc. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a arbor element rx that has a similar version of MTX that's grips ok in shit snow, then at the end of last yr I got a box scratcher. I only rode it one day but holy shit did that board grip, and not to mention the pop. It gripped so hard I actually fell a few times getting use to it. I'll be ridin the box scratcher as my daily board this yr and turning the rx into a split board.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Holy shit the misinformation in this thread from noobs that have no idea makes me want to cry. To an extent, nivek is right, my only question to his theory, which I honestly want to know the answer to is, wouldn't the camber in the tip and tail of A c2btx board such as a t rice play a role in engaging the tail and applying pressure to pop out of your turns?

in regards to skis, yea you have 4 edges but the thing to consider is that you don't have 2 legs on each ski so it's not quite as easy to manipulate the ski and point it in the direction u want to go by simply pointing ur body in that direction as u can with a board (yes I know, very big generalisation and not proper technique, looking at it more from a fundamental aspect) Skis rely more on the parabolic edge to turn. I've heard it a million times that mag on skis makes no sense. U can't drive into your turn because the sidecut is too interrupted, hence why there is no noticeable edge tech in skis apart from varying radius'. Perhaps this is what nivek is referring to? Might have just answered my own question there...


----------



## may8705 (Mar 1, 2021)

lab49232 said:


> You've apparently been blessed to ride out west far too long. I've ridden with so many people out here where we go out on what we would have considered packed powder days out East and they complain it's icy. I haven't seen one real icy day since I moved out here. Go ride White Face get up to the top where its wind blown blue sheet ice that literally looks like an ice rink and you'll re think that. It's insane.


What/where is white face? I’m curious and want to try it. Also looking for a board that handles icy black runs better than my current board (Arbor Foundation). I’m newly intermediate (just graduated from beginner stage I’d say) and am looking at either the Arbor Element (camber) or the Burton Custom (camber). Any recommendations?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

may8705 said:


> What/where is white face? I’m curious and want to try it. Also looking for a board that handles icy black runs better than my current board (Arbor Foundation). I’m newly intermediate (just graduated from beginner stage I’d say) and am looking at either the Arbor Element (camber) or the Burton Custom (camber). Any recommendations?











NYSKI3







www.nyski3.com





Also, check the thread date. The suggested threads on this forum are trash.


----------

